# 29" BMX cruiser? Believe it!



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I realize this is only has limited appeal on this forum, but I'm proud to have bought the first complete Firemans Texas Cruzer 29er off the line. It's a stock build, except for saddle, pedals, stem, and grips. Painted-to-match Profile 180s and Sinz bar. Old-school Profile tri-fan chainring, Avid brakes, Rhyno-lite rims with DTs and Bulletproof hubs. Once up to speed, this thing is a runaway train - those big wheels just swallow up every bump and keep on a rollin'. Greg Mundy and the guys at Firemans here in Austin have built themselves a winner - you won't _believe_ how fast this bike is!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

WOW....that is too cool.....l saw two 26" Firemans last weekend...They are REALLY nice.. The guy that owned one of the 26'ers told me about the 29er... I was on the website as soon as I got home... a 26" will probably be my next bike....


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

They're great bikes built with great craftsmanship - Highly recommended, and Greg is a real pleasure to work with. Thanks for the compliments, Dave!


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool,
Love the color as well. Same blue is going on my fixed gear!


----------



## austingirl69 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got a black 29 inch Firemans Texas Cruzer at Ozone Bikes in Austin on Saturday. It is the first one the store got to sell. It is sweet. I have been looking at these bikes for a year now. I rode the 29 inch prototype at the Real Ale Ride in May and just fell in love with it. 

Yay!!!!


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

What a cool bike. where were those when I was a kid on my dyno nitro with a one piece crank? Love the painted crank arms and the height of the bars is perfect


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

austingirl69 said:


> I got a black 29 inch Firemans Texas Cruzer at Ozone Bikes in Austin on Saturday. It is the first one the store got to sell. It is sweet. I have been looking at these bikes for a year now. I rode the 29 inch prototype at the Real Ale Ride in May and just fell in love with it.


I saw that matte black one being built at the Fireman's shop - what a beauty! I rode the prototype at Wheelieman's Hill Country Cruze and had the same response as you. As soon as Greg got them in, I was knocking on his door! Post a picture, austingirl!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Just curious, how does it handle/feel/ride differently than an SS 29'er?

The baby blue is classic, esp with the matching cranks and bars.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Just curious, how does it handle/feel/ride differently than an SS 29'er?
> 
> The baby blue is classic, esp with the matching cranks and bars.


It really has more in common with an old-school 26" BMX bike than anything - like an OM Flyer (which the 26" version was reportedly based on), Mongoose KOS cruiser, or a Cook Bros. The seat tube angle is 66 degrees, so it's WAY laid back, and the top tube is 24" so it's WAY stretched out. The head angle is comparatively steep, so it turns on a dime, but the longish chainstays and tall gearing (mid-60s G.I.s) don't make it much of a climber. The damn thing hauls some _serious_ ass, though!

And yes, the "SE Racing blue" is a classic!


----------



## austingirl69 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey BianchiJoe, I will post pictures as soon as I am able. Probably this weekend.

Are you going to the Real Ale Anniversary party on Saturday?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

austingirl69 said:


> Hey BianchiJoe, I will post pictures as soon as I am able. Probably this weekend.
> 
> Are you going to the Real Ale Anniversary party on Saturday?


I went out of town for a week and missed the Real Ale ride, although a lot of my friends went  

Now let's see that cruzer!!


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Hot bike. I'm looking for a BMX cruiser myself. I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 cm road frame. Would the 29'er be too big? I won't be racing BMX with it, just riding with the kids.

The baby blue is sweet.


----------



## Colorado Jeff (Jul 6, 2004)

BianchiJoe..
WOW...What a sweet ride.. and my favorite color.... when you get tired of it, give me a call down here in San Antonio and I'll come up and get it for you... 
Sorry, drooled on my keyboard... How do I get in touch with Firemans?
Colorado Jeff


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, Jeff!

http://www.firemansbikes.com/


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

J-No said:


> Hot bike. I'm looking for a BMX cruiser myself. I'm 5'9" and ride a 54 cm road frame. Would the 29'er be too big? I won't be racing BMX with it, just riding with the kids.
> 
> The baby blue is sweet.


I don't think it would be too big, but the 26" would undoubtedly fit you, and it makes a great "play bike" for cruising the neighborhood and jumping curbs, etc.. Unlike new school BMX bikes, Fireman Greg designs his with long enough seat tubes to give you some actual leg extension, regardless of the wheel size. Even his 24" bikes are big enough for grown-ups!


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks. The seat post extension thing was my concern. The smaller wheels would probably be better for someone of my height.

The only thinkg that is preventing me from pullling the triggger is the price. SE racing has a 26'er for $600. I'll have to think on it for a while. A white 26'er may be in my future.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

J-No said:


> The only thinkg that is preventing me from pullling the triggger is the price. SE racing has a 26'er for $600. I'll have to think on it for a while. A white 26'er may be in my future.


Yes, you definitely pay for the made-in-USA frame. 

That SE OM Flyer is a nice bike. I hear of two consistent problems with it, though - the headset is apparently crap and the crankset is notorious for creaking. Neither should be difficult to fix, however. I think it sports a 15" seat tube.

Check out the Swobo Folsom for more generous leg extension (and a price of $500), but you have to be okay with a coaster brake. Also, the Volume Sledgehammer has been getting some attention, although apparently only the 2008 model is a full chromoly frame.

Best,
Joe


----------

